# Joey 5/1



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No monsters today. Biggest three were 16, 22, & 33lbs. But We caught enough between 6 and 10lbs to lose count. Nice to be out again after three weekends of crappy weather.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Mobile and the Africa Town Bridge in the background.
Nice catch Joey!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job Joey & Lisa!!! Glad to see you all having a good time.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice job Joey & Lisa!!! Glad to see you all having a good time.


Pretty day to be out for sure.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

hell of a catch well done sir!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice catches, ya'll!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome! Do you typically use live bait?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm jealous. What an outstanding day.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I like catfish huggers always beat out tree huggers.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE mess of fish!

I think we'd all be interested in the pattern you use.

What do you look for in the water (depth, structure, current, etc) what baits do you use and how do you rig them.

No secret locations of course.

An example.

We fished with a guide on a 4 hour trip in the creeks near St. Augustine today.


Beautiful day, not much luck though, A couple 4' sharks in 2' muddy creeks which were fun as heck, a ray that swam right to the boat, a few catfish. No reds or flounder, but a good time. A great young Captain who was happy to tell you his secrets. My nephew and his son are looking to start surf, wade, and kayak fishing in the St. Augustine area.

He targeted deep holes or oyster bars. We used 1/8 ounce jigs with live mud minnows and knocker rig circle hooks with a half a blue crab that we would catch as bycatch.

A cool fishery, we started at low tide and you could see the tide was going to increase 5 feet or so, just by the mud shelfs in the creeks.

But I am learning, patterns are everything. You will sometimes catch fish knowing nothing. You will catch a lot more fish with a plan based on tides, depths, bait, lures, etc.

Jim



Jim


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> Awesome! Do you typically use live bait?


Not for Blues. It’s alway cut. I like for it to be fresh enough to bleed. As soon as it comes out of the castnet it goes on ice.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jim t said:


> NICE mess of fish!
> 
> I think we'd all be interested in the pattern you use.
> 
> ...







This is basically the same rig I use. I don’t use the expensive weights. I use a plain ole trolling lead or pencil sinker. 4-6oz. Cigar floats work fine instead of demon dragons but you are constantly rerigging them because they tear apart, so I use demon dragons. 9/0 mustad demon hooks. I pull the baits between .4-.7mph. Faster on slow days to cover water and find feeding fish. I look for populated areas on the FF. Not necessarily catfish but all fish and bait. Depth varies with water temp and conditions. Hotter the water the deeper I fish. Last month in 65deg water I was fishing in water 3-4’deep. In 90deg water I fish up to 50’ deep. Bait has to be fresh. I like for it to bleed when cut. Generally big gizzard shad up to 10 or 12” long, but I do fish fresh frozen skipjack sometime.

Hardest part of catfishing is putting bait in the boat. If you can get the bait, the fish either will or they won’t. Nothing you can do about that part.

I pull 6 rods. 2 straight behind the boat way back and 4 running planer boards. My spread is usually about 100’ wide.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

come on, joey. you can't fool me. you got all that information from mathgeek
looks like momma outfished ya. lol.
jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like alot of fun! You guys seem to have em dialed in!


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

Man nice haul. sure reminds me of Spanish River


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

3rddown and 9 to go said:


> Man nice haul. sure reminds me of Spanish River


Looks like it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

He picked all his skills up from Kim and Steve the Brain..


----------

